# Help with shredding pee pads



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

When I first got my puppy I used LennyPads which are washable.

I got an IRIS puppy pad holder to prevent my puppy from chewing or moving the pad around.

Just figure out the size pads you want and get a holder to fit them.

LennyPad
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B072JH49SQ/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_in_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

IRIS Holder
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004MYOINU/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That said, if I had it to do over I’d skip the puppy pad phase and start taking her outside to potty from day one.

She loved her potty pad... as her favorite lounge chair.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh she’s so cute!!

He does go outside and enjoys going out, we just keep it in there for when we are out and cannot take him, he will then use the pee pad and shred it lol!

He just started this a week ago. Before he would use it and left it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A three year old dog should be able to hold his bladder for "short periods of time" and actually longer (read several hours). I don't think I understand why you think you need the pads unless he isn't actually housebroken.


We housebroke our dogs mostly without pads since Lily decided to shred them right after Peeves came home. For Javelin I bought one pack of ten pads. I still have seven of them. I used the other three to wipe up after him when he was little and had oopsies while we were out and about.


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

If I have to step out for a few hours I’ll leave one and he will pee If he needs to.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

vanityfur said:


> If I have to step out for a few hours I’ll leave one and he will pee If he needs to.



I still don't think I understand why you think you need to leave a pad. Just take him out before you leave and make sure he empties his bladder. If he can sleep through the night without peeing then he should be able to hold his bladder for a few hours.


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

I do take him before hand. He will still pee if he has too on his pee pad, I’m not sure what you aren’t understanding. My post was asking for suggestions not to be criticized so if you are just going to be rude please just stop replying to my thread. 

Thank you


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well my intention was not to be rude, but I do not understand why a housebroken three year old dog even if a tpoo can't be left without a pee pad for a few hours. I guess I am an idiot. Don't worry though I won't say anything else about this matter since clearly you don't seem to understand why I think you shouldn't need pee pads for housebroken dogs unless you are leaving them far longer than they can be expected to hold their bladder. I was trying to help you but you haven't understood what I have said much better than I have understood anything you have said. I wish you luck and hope that a smart person can help you. I'm done, have better ways to spend my time.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I would agree that I would do away with the pee pads. I have an under 4 pound dog and he can hold it while I'm away, then you don't need to worry about the pee pad shredding.


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

I would do away with it if he didn’t use it but I noticed at times he does which is why it’s there in the first place.


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

I would do away with it if he didn’t use it but I noticed at times he does which is why it’s there in the first place.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Vanityfur, stop being defensive and start listening to people who know what they are talking about. Your 3 year old toy is way too old to be using pads. Take up the darn pad and your boy will hold it next time and you won't have to deal with a shredded pad. Problem solved! Stop making it so complicated. 

I'm sure you think I was MUCH more rude than Catherine (who wasn't rude at all in my opinion and was just trying to help you).


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

He’s using them because they are there and pee pads are scented to encourage dogs to go on them. Unless he’s not fully house trained take them up and he shouldn’t feel the need to pee inside. 
If he isn’t properly house trained and you feel you must leave something to save your flooring then they make fabric washable pee pads though they mayb encourage him more to pee on other things like blankets.


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m not sure why you are being rude. He is a tiny poodle who goes out, I felt making him hold it if I’m out for more than an hour was unnecessary. There is no need to attack me 

Maybe you can fix your attitude in 2019 
Thnx


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

In my experience of 65 years of dog ownership, if you leave a pee pad, a towel, a blanket, anything soft, in the crate many dogs will choose to pee on it. Some dogs tear up pee pads, blankets, towels etc because it is either fun or they are bored. If your kiddo likes to tear up pee pads while you are gone, the only thing to do to prevent this is to NOT leave a pee pad. You can not prevent that problem if you are not home to stop the behavior.

It has been my habit to leave NOTHING in the crate or pen that a dog can either pee on or tear up. When Poppy was a kid if I left a blanket or towel in her crate and left the house she would pee on it. If I left nothing in the crate she would just sleep....not peeing in the empty crate either.

Most adult dogs, if they are already reliably potty trained at times when you are at home do not need a pad or anything else on which to pee if you are going to be gone for an hour or several hours. For decades I had dogs and I worked outside the home and would be gone 8-9 hrs per day. None of them peed in the house and none of them suffered for not being able to go out during the day. Usually when I arrived home they were more interested in greeting me and in eating than in going outside immediately.

Just sharing some of my decades of dog ownership experience.

Good luck.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think what others are trying to say is try not to use a potty pad, without it he should hold it and not pee in his pen. I have a small chihuahua who is now elderly, if I gave him a phd he would probably pee on it, they re scented to get them to pee. I don't use pads, he goes out 4x a day 6am, 1pm, 5 pm and 9pm. Never an accident. Try not to put a phd in a few times and see if he holds it.


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm definitely in agreement with others who have chimed in to say that you are better off to just have him hold it. That being said, I would switch to pine pellets if you feel you MUST leave a potty spot for him. Get a small shallow storage bin (Or even a cat litter pan if he's small enough) and have him use it like a litter box. That's what I'm doing with my pup for now because I don't want pee and poo getting ground into the crate bottom if he has to go before I take him out. I get the pine pellets at the feed store, and I can't imagine they will be similar enough to anything in my house to tempt him to pee inside when he has earned more house freedom.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's pee pad tray that I use. The 23x24 wee-wee pads fit perfectly in it, and it's a snap to use and zip to clean. The one suggested by I rarely walk my toy outside so it works great for me, plus I work, and never have a fleas or ticks as a result, but if I lived in a house I'd take her to the backyard. When I do take her out I do it before planning to give her a bath, that's how much I hate fleas.

https://www.chewy.com/dogit-clean-training-pad-holder/dp/50630
https://www.chewy.com/wee-wee-pet-training-puppy-pads-22-x/dp/47514


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Also my dog has always had full run of my home except for the bedroom, which is carpeted. She has never had an accident when I'm gone, and uses the pad, and also doesn't tear up stuff, so I'm lucky there. Maybe you could try that and see if she's behaved in one room in the house. Good luck to whatever you try.


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I’ll try not leaving the pee pad, I’ve just always had one and he used it so I didn’t want to take it away and make him hold it. 

He is only 3 pounds so he’s quite small, I felt bad, but I’ll give it a try. 

Thank you


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

vanityfur said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. I’ll try not leaving the pee pad, I’ve just always had one and he used it so I didn’t want to take it away and make him hold it.
> 
> He is only 3 pounds so he’s quite small, I felt bad, but I’ll give it a try.
> 
> Thank you


I have 2 toys and I’ve always had small dogs, from 4 pounds to 7 pounds. None of them ever had a pipi pad. Don’t feel bad, their bladders are tiny but so are their stomachs, so the bladder is big enough to hold it just as long as any 100 pound dog.

He really doesn’t need it, as long as you make sure to let him pee putside before leaving. Even for 8 hours. Really. And if he can’t hold it, then maybe he has a bladder infection. It wouldn’t be normal.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

vanityfur said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. I’ll try not leaving the pee pad, I’ve just always had one and he used it so I didn’t want to take it away and make him hold it.
> 
> He is only 3 pounds so he’s quite small, I felt bad, but I’ll give it a try.
> 
> Thank you


I use the tray with astro turf in it for Cayenne she uses the potty patch all the time. I put the paper pads under the grate so it absorbs the pee, never bothers any pads even when visiting I use them. Cayenne is 3.5 lbs, one is 5 and one 6.5. one holds it for 8 to 10 hours always has, the 5 lb is good for 4 hours she had puppies before I got her,


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

When I first read this thread I thought surely I must have misread, and that you were talking about a 3 month old dog, so I had to go back and check. But no, it is a three year old dog! Just because it is little does not mean it is not an adult. It seems perhaps you were confused? 

I totally agree with the others that there should be no pee pads. Actually, at 3 years I am wondering why your poo should have to stay in a crate all day? Perhaps you could try leaving it in a room with no carpet and allowing it the freedom to roam in that room without the crate closed. 

I guess I am puzzled. My Spoo had the free run of the house at 11 months with no accidents.


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

kontiki said:


> When I first read this thread I thought surely I must have misread, and that you were talking about a 3 month old dog, so I had to go back and check. But no, it is a three year old dog! Just because it is little does not mean it is not an adult. It seems perhaps you were confused?
> 
> I totally agree with the others that there should be no pee pads. Actually, at 3 years I am wondering why your poo should have to stay in a crate all day? Perhaps you could try leaving it in a room with no carpet and allowing it the freedom to roam in that room without the crate closed.
> 
> I guess I am puzzled. My Spoo had the free run of the house at 11 months with no accidents.




no he isnt in a "crate" all day (it is an open pen space which is pretty spacious actually)... i said when i have to leave and CAN'T bring him with me.. he goes almost everywhere with me with the exception of some stores and the grocery store were he is NOT ALLOWED.

i just left one and he used it, so i continued leaving one in case, and now he started to shred it.

My only question was to why he started doing this.

I joined this site to ask for help and talk to other poodle owners, some of you have been very kind and helpful but unfortunately most of you have been rude to me, when all i did was ask a question.


----------



## vanityfur (Sep 18, 2018)

Dechi said:


> I have 2 toys and I’ve always had small dogs, from 4 pounds to 7 pounds. None of them ever had a pipi pad. Don’t feel bad, their bladders are tiny but so are their stomachs, so the bladder is big enough to hold it just as long as any 100 pound dog.
> 
> He really doesn’t need it, as long as you make sure to let him pee putside before leaving. Even for 8 hours. Really. And if he can’t hold it, then maybe he has a bladder infection. It wouldn’t be normal.



thank you!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

He shreds it because it is fun. Many of our dogs enjoy shredding paper, stuffed toys, socks, sticks, whatever. Why didn't he shred it before? Because it didn't occur to him. Once he has started he's not going to stop. The only reason he uses the pee pad is because it is there. If it was not there he would be fine until you get home.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey everyone is different and you do what works for you and your pup. Questions are just that, questions. Getting ideas helps all of us. You did say you were going to try and leave no pee pad, did you have an opportunity to do the yet? If so how did it go? Some littles can do it some can't. When I had little ones they could go about 4 hours tops. I now have a standard and really he does not need to go very often. However I can tell you I could never give him "free time" in the house unsupervised. While he wouldn't pee or poo I probably would come home to a mess of whatever he could find to have fun with. LOL So he goes in his crate.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vanityfur, I'm coming at this from another angle. We had a tpoo years ago and she could hold her bladder 10 hours if needed although we always had someone walk her mid day during the work week. I'm sure yours can hold it while you are out running errands.

I currently have a minipoo that I got when she was almost a year old - she was toilet trained. When I first brought her home I tethered her for a few days and crated her while I was out for many months until I was sure she was both toilet trained in my house and she wasn't destructive. 

My neighbor up the street has a sweet Portuguese Water Dog who will shred everything and anything in her path - at 4 years old that dog is still crated or kept in a safe room when the kids are at school and parents at work. My Babykins was a Kleenex and paper shredder although she seems to ignore paper products lately - I think at 3 she has perhaps grown out of it? Otherwise she is not destructive and has the run of the house.

When we brought her home, I had no idea if she was paper trained or not, but where we live the winters can be very cold and sometimes we get a blizzard dropping a foot or two of snow. I thought it would be handy to have a dog that mostly pottied outside, but when the weather was nasty, would potty on a pee pad. Costco has pee pads and I bought a box and put it out on the laundry room floor. She took one look at the pee pad and immediately shredded it - with glee - there was this huge smile on her face. OMG this was the world's largest Kleenex - what a treat. We immediately rethought the pee pad idea. We had 3 cats at the time and I realized my cats could decide to pee and poop on the pads - and leaving cat poop handy for a puppy would lead to a dog eating cat tootsie rolls. Too many problems to have to control - pee pads just didn't make sense for us. In my research I did find containers that held the pads in place or covered the pads - some of them have been linked above by others. I'm lazy and the idea of having to daily wash a faux grass covering was a turn off. Plus my dog likes to walk as she poops, I could see she would start on a pee pad and end up in the hall dropping poopsicles. 

I think I'm a little like you, I liked the idea of having an indoor toilet available for me dog if she needed it. But I quickly figured out it wouldn't work for my dog and I returned the box of pee pads.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I love the astro turf, if I go bed early Cayenne will scratch the top of my head, that means I got to go. sit her on the floor (have a bell ON Her) . Then here comes the bell back one hand pack in bed, moms goes back to sleep


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

Just wanted you to know I used a plastic holder which held the peeped in place. Didn't have a problem with shredding, though I have heard of it.You can also buy cloth ones on Amazon-I think called pooch pad. Washable, probably couldn't be shredded. I found the pricier ones worked; my mini wouldn't use the cheap ones.

I am so glad she is pee trained. We moved to an area with serious predators around. I don't let her out at night, nor do I go out myself. I am glad she is pad trained. There are lots of reasons people continue to use them-handicaps, apartments. Good luck.


----------

